# Pesquisa de Opinião???

## claupper

Boa tarde pessoal, tudo bem????

Gostaria da opnião de vcs a respeito do gerenciador de janelas Enlightenment?

Ele é bom e leve para rodar em máquinas antigas após ser compilado?

De sua opinião se vc já usou?

Eu estou pensando em instalar ele lá em casa, e gostaria de saber quais os recursos que posso ter com ele ok.

Aguardo retorno

Abraços

Claudio

EDITADO: Bold so serve para sublinhar

----------

## MetalGod

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Boa tarde pessoal, tudo bem????
> 
> Gostaria da opnião de vcs a respeito do gerenciador de janelas Enlightenment?
> 
> Ele é bom e leve para rodar em máquinas antigas após ser compilado?
> ...

 

Sim e' razoavelmente leve mas existem outros wm mais leves como o wmaker(meu preferido), fluxbox, ion, pwm ou ate mesmo o fvwm.

Nunca fui muito fã do enlight mas nao deixa de ser agradevel e bonito.

wmaker still r0x

----------

## claupper

Muito obrigado pelas dicas...

Abraços 

Claudio

----------

## To

Por acaso os que o MetalGod te disse são os que mais uso.

O Window Maker é o meu de eleição à prai 8 anos.

O fluxbox é mais *pandeleirado* mas também é leve e trabalha-se bem.

Tó

----------

## philosophus

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O fluxbox é mais *pandeleirado* mas também é leve e trabalha-se bem.
> 
> Tó

 

*pandeleirado*???? O que é isso?

----------

## claupper

*pandeleirado*???? 

O que é isso?

Coisa de Português????

----------

## MetalGod

 *claupper wrote:*   

> *pandeleirado*???? 
> 
> O que é isso?
> 
> Coisa de Português????

 

Sim

----------

## To

Sim é calão, nem tou a ver como dizer isto para os brasucas;) Talvés é mais "aveadado". Em suma gay  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## philosophus

Gentoo também é cultura.   :Laughing:  Hahahahah.  :Laughing: 

Data venia, mais uma para sacanear os g...auchos.

----------

## Mythos

Lindo, heheheh   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ariem

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> Sim e' razoavelmente leve mas existem outros wm mais leves como o wmaker(meu preferido), fluxbox, ion, pwm ou ate mesmo o fvwm.
> 
> Nunca fui muito fã do enlight mas nao deixa de ser agradevel e bonito.

 

Sorry boys, mas isso não é o que os dados dizem...

1. Throughput test (if clients are mapping windows a lot, how many windows per second can the window manager cope with - the higher, the better)

```

Environment                                               Windows / Second

E17 (CVS) (no modules, no smart placement)               267.572494   

E16.7.2                                                  256.628042   

Sawfish 1.3+cvs2005022                                   226.692859   

E17 (CVS) (no smart placement)                           212.891864   

Fvwm2 2.5.12                                                200.411255   

Gnome 2.8.3 (Sawfish WM)                              127.459825   

E17 (CVS) (no modules)                                   114.884553   

E17 (CVS)                                                       103.462243   

Icewm 1.2.20+21pre1                                      88.490447   

Metacity 2.8.8                                                 73.959052   

Openbox 3.2                                                   36.975008   

KDE 3.3.2                                                        34.185924   

Kwin 3.3.2                                                       30.620542   

Window Maker 0.91.0                                      22.409970   

Fluxbox 0.9.12                                               14.307426   

Xfwm4                                                          5.158818   

XFCE 4.0.6                                                    4.264485
```

2. Response time test (time it takes between requesting a map of a window and the map to be done - the lower the time, the better)

```

Environment                                             Min (Seconds)    Max (Seconds)   Average (Seconds)

E17 (CVS) (no modules, no smart placement)              0.002039   0.004356   0.002674   

E17 (CVS) (no smart placement)                          0.002234   0.004135   0.002732   

E17 (CVS) (no modules)                                     0.002390   0.003227   0.002853   

Metacity 2.8.8                                               0.002013   0.007332   0.003319   

E17 (CVS)                                                0.003286   0.015921   0.004065   

Sawfish 1.3+cvs2005022                                 0.002874   0.005837   0.004145   

Fvwm2 2.5.12                                              0.001896   0.005135   0.004437   

Window Maker 0.91.0                                    0.003665   0.006836   0.005988   

Openbox 3.2                                                0.002210   0.008555   0.006407   

E16.7.2                                                      0.002329   0.013929   0.008432   

Gnome 2.8.3 (Sawfish WM)                              0.005846   0.018082   0.009197   

Icewm 1.2.20+21pre1                               0.003701   0.012616   0.009733   

Xfwm4                                              0.009390   0.013108   0.012183   

Kwin 3.3.2                                           0.010261   0.017369   0.016039   

XFCE 4.0.6                                            0.009693   0.041497   0.017089   

KDE 3.3.2                                              0.008543   0.037621   0.020306   

Fluxbox 0.9.12                                      0.022082   0.027370   0.025921
```

A diferença é enorme!! E17 é mais rápido que o WM e o Fluxbox...

----------

## MetalGod

Esses testes nao me parecem adequados para o que estamos a falar

Estas a dizer que o KDE e' mais rapido que o windowmaker assim como o E17 tb o que nao e' verdade  pois para o assunto aqui tratado interessa a rapidez de execuçao(iniciar) do proprio wm e nao em termos de performance   :Wink:  hehe

Estes testes em nada tem haver com o que estamos a falar falam simplesmente em termos de codigo fonte.

se queres ver testes mais adequados para o que estamos a falar aqui tens http://windowmaker.org/features-performance.html

----------

## To

É mesmo verdade esses testes não me cheiram muito bem... numa maquina antiga com o KDE ui tentas abrir muita coisa aquilo não se mexe... E falo por experiência.

Tó

----------

## Ariem

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> Esses testes nao me parecem adequados para o que estamos a falar
> 
> Estas a dizer que o KDE e' mais rapido que o windowmaker assim como o E17 tb o que nao e' verdade  pois para o assunto aqui tratado interessa a rapidez de execuçao(iniciar) do proprio wm e nao em termos de performance   hehe
> 
> Estes testes em nada tem haver com o que estamos a falar falam simplesmente em termos de codigo fonte.
> ...

 

Não me parece!

O teste que eu referi foi feito da seguinte maneira:

1) cada um dos ambientes foi instalado e a mesma sequencia de testes foi corrida. É certo que o teste é simples, mas mostra o que cada um consegue fazer após iniciado..

2) Os testes foram corridos 3 vezes e o melhor resultado de cada foi escolhido.

3) Realizado numa maquina com: XFree86 4.3 on an Nvidia 6600GT, Pentium4 3.4Ghz

4) data: Maio 2005

O que tu indicaste só indica valores de memoria usada e tempo que leva a ser iniciado. São coisas diferentes. O windowmaker pode ser iniciado num ápice mas depois não conseguir lidar da mesma maneira com outras janelas que abres durante uma sessão... Além disso, o teste foi feito num 233mhz Intel Pentium with 32MB of RAM, e data de Abril 2003...

E para que não haja confusão, não estou a vender nada e nem recebo comissão de lado nenhum. Apenas discuto resultados...  :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

Mas o que esta em causa nao e' a velocidade nem a fluidez do codigo mas sim o tempo que e' iniciado e a memoria que gasta   :Wink: 

----------

## claupper

Mas afinal, qual gasta menos tempo e memória da máquina???

----------

## MetalGod

tipo... e' so veres os testes que te mostrei   :Wink: 

emerge brain heheeh   :Laughing: 

----------

## nikopol

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> tipo... e' so veres os testes que te mostrei  
> 
> emerge brain heheeh  

 

Com comentários do género não se chega a lado nenhum nem se presta verdadeira informação.

É devido aos mesmos que de longe a longe consulto a thread em português, na esperança que algo

tenha mudado... masoquista.

----------

## Ariem

 *nikopol wrote:*   

> É devido aos mesmos que de longe a longe consulto a thread em português, na esperança que algo
> 
> tenha mudado... masoquista.

 

you-gotta-be-kidding  :Exclamation: 

Como já se disse neste thread, deves obter melhores resultados com o WM, Fluxbox ou Blackbox (entre outros). A escolha de um é tua.

----------

## MetalGod

Nao vamos começar guerras desde genero... es livre de postar onde quiseres, segundo a minha experiencia e na minha opiniao postei os meus resultados. Se alguem tem alguma coisa a dizer nao façam post nas threads, mandem pm e digam o que se passa mal aqui.

O utilizador em questao nao quer saber qual e' o melhor wm em termos de performance (diga-se com melhor codigo) mas sim o mais leve e rapido. 

Agradecia que a partir de agora nao comecem com guerras ou entao terei que fechar a thread.

Cumprimentos

----------

## nafre

não é o q uso mas aconselho....

ando meio sumido do forum, devido a minha facul que é sistema de internato... em breve voltarei...

----------

